# Can I submit 2 EOI



## gualberto1221 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys, can i submit two EOI. I have two qualification ,one for Engineering ,one is for IT. As my other qualification has been exhausted from EOI applicants which systems analyst. I am planning to apply with my Bachelor in Engineering. I'll wait for your kind reply,thanks...


----------



## ahad (Aug 16, 2013)

gualberto1221 said:


> Hi guys, can i submit two EOI. I have two qualification ,one for Engineering ,one is for IT. As my other qualification has been exhausted from EOI applicants which systems analyst. I am planning to apply with my Bachelor in Engineering. I'll wait for your kind reply,thanks...


submit one EOI , be honest it releases your tension. if you have enough points for Bachelor in Engineering and have evidence go for it if not submit for system by giving IELTS and seure 8 in it


----------

